# Lincoln Audi.



## Grantj77 (Dec 1, 2011)

Got my 3.2 TT few months back from start to fin everything was excellent. highly recommended. after care even flowers for the missus on collection lol.


----------



## psg001 (Jan 12, 2012)

bought a A3 TDI from there in 2006, agreed, they were very good


----------



## paulsyorks (Feb 4, 2012)

As a family we have purchased 4 cars from Lincoln. My most recent in November was the first since they became JCT 600.

The first three purchases from 2002 to 2008 were great and the recent one while ok, was not to their previous standards which were exceptional, so good in fact we used them instead of 3 nearer dealers. They used to go the extra mile but on this occasion, they didn't live up to my expectations.

However if I saw my next car at their dealership, I wouldn't have any reason not to deal with them again.

I also have lots of praise for the service technicians working behind the scenes, very knowledgable, easy going and helpful.

This is my honest opinion on my recent dealings with them.


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

Just a heads up to all of you looking for parts advice/buying. Johnny Turner at Lincoln is bloody brilliant - he is very knowledgeable and helpful and will post most items same day.

Highly recommended!!


----------



## Frizzley (Jun 28, 2020)

Big thumbs up from me -got a cracking deal on a brand new Q3, was then asked if I wanted to trade in my old car and offered a much better price than WBAC.

Felt they genuinely wanted my business - would not hesitate to recommend or use again.


----------



## EssDub (Oct 19, 2020)

Went in to Lincoln Audi to buy a TT (either PCH or cash) after registering interest and getting contacted by no less than 4 of their sales men individually (don't they talk to each other!). Eventually, got a short test drive in a different model a few weeks later.
Salesperson was not engaging, or willing to do a deal so I assumed they didnt want my business/money.

Eventually went to independent company where the customer service and deal was considerably better.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

EssDub said:


> Went in to Lincoln Audi to buy a TT (either PCH or cash) after registering interest and getting contacted by no less than 4 of their sales men individually (don't they talk to each other!). Eventually, got a short test drive in a different model a few weeks later.
> Salesperson was not engaging, or willing to do a deal so I assumed they didnt want my business/money.
> 
> Eventually went to independent company where the customer service and deal was considerably better.


Hi, No surprises there.
Hoggy.


----------

